# VapeClub-Smok M80, Lemo 2, Atlantis 2, 50W Bottom Fed Box Mods,



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Arriving in the coming week at VapeClub, in order of expected appearance:

1 Smok M80s
2 Aspire Atlantis V2
3 Sigelei 150W
4 Lemo 2!
5. 50W Regulated Bottom Fed Box Mods
5. Lots of IPV Mini 2s

Keep an eye on this space ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (12/4/15)

Ballpark pricing on ipv mini 2 and smok m80?


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/15)

"Regulated bottom fed"... do tell more please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/15)

Atlantis 2... Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Riddle said:


> Ballpark pricing on ipv mini 2 and smok m80?



VapeClub pricing! 

We'll also be running some great combo specials with both the M80 and IPV Mini 2s including Lemo 2s, batteries and the Atlantis V2.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (12/4/15)

Ogh and payday is so far away....


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> "Regulated bottom fed"... do tell more please



These are yet to be vetted before going on sale, but you can see 'em here:
http://www.kidneypuncher.com/geyscano-50-watt-squonk-box/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> These are yet to be vetted before going on sale, but you can see 'em here:
> http://www.kidneypuncher.com/geyscano-50-watt-squonk-box/


What will the price be on the m80 and lemo combo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (13/4/15)

Lemo 2! YES PLEASE


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/15)

SMOK M80 Plus now in stock as well as the Atlantis V2s!

Note that the M80 has a combo special with the Atlantis V2 for R1280 or you can get the mod only for only R930 here
These are the latest v0006 firmware units.

Find the Atlantis V2 at R480 here

We have also restocked the Sigelei 150W units and this time there are a few black units available as well, find them here

These are all brand name authentic products, in case you were wondering ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kdawg (14/4/15)

Now I am tempted to get the SMOK M80 Plus, was going to wait for the istick 50w. Decisions decisions


----------



## Raslin (15/4/15)

I would definitely recommend the M80, lovely smooth vapor production, high quality build and battery for days. Also 30W more in the deal.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

Smok and atlantis 2 sounds good cant wait ordering ..... @JakesSA do you have the pack of coils 0.5 ohms for the atlantis??


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

I was going to wait until vapecon to get hardware but just cant anymore


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

SMOK M80 Plus is this in black?


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

Festival Panda said:


> SMOK M80 Plus is this in black?



At this point we have silver only. I've added some stock on the Atlantis coils as well.


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

Are these the new coils?


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

I ordered the OCC coils but the boxes are identical.  Have not yet had time to test them myself, anyone know how to tell them apart?


----------



## VapingSquid (15/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> I ordered the OCC coils but the boxes are identical.  Have not yet had time to test them myself, anyone know how to tell them apart?


As far as I know, on the foil of the back of the blister pack it is marked OCC...just what I've heard though


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

ok well I'll just order the atlantis and smok m80 for now


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

Yeah the few packs I got don't show OCC on the foil, best to let me confirm first. If you want OCC there is also the compatible MELO coils which is also at a better price point.


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

Hi there I just tried to purchase on your site the transaction went through but the website says failed


----------



## Festival Panda (15/4/15)

#522804807


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

That's a first ..the payment is also not reflecting on our payfast account.  

I'll send payfast support an email to investigate asap. Please pm me your email address and I'll cc you on it?


----------



## kdawg (16/4/15)

I just had the smok m80 with the atlantis v2 in my cart now it is sold out


----------



## Festival Panda (16/4/15)

Dude tough break ... that sux


----------



## JakesSA (29/4/15)

For those who have been enquiring we have more Atlantis V2s and Subtank Minis coming in tomorrow which will again be available in combo with the Smok M80, of which we still have plenty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (29/4/15)

Oh yes the Geyscano 50W bottom fed mods have been here since the weekend, I will do some testing on it tomorrow.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/4/15)

@JakesSA does the Geyscano come with a bf atty or just the mod?


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

It includes an attie as well.


----------



## Alex (30/4/15)

That Gey Squonker is not a bad looking device @Jakes.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## ET (15/5/15)

Poke poke poke


----------



## Dirge (15/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @JakesSA does the Geyscano come with a bf atty or just the mod?



It has it's own BF atty, but Matt says it's meh


----------



## JakesSA (18/5/15)

The Geyscano is now available here, great mod me thinks, BF works as it should and being able to change the flavour profile by adjusting the power whilst working through that big bottle is just .. awesomesauce!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

